# Ford 3000 differential



## Rabidd9 (May 7, 2017)

Have a few questions on the differential on a '67 3000 diesel. 
Why would someone cut the lever off at the shaft that goes into the axle housing?
I can only assume that something is wrong with it and they wanted to ensure that it wasn't engaged. Any ideas?
How do you remove the pin that goes through that lever? it appears to be pressed in. The top is round and if you look at it from the bottom there is a flat side or notch in it. Anyone have any experience removing this pin?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Which lever are you referring to. PTO, 3 point hitch draft lock or other


----------



## Rabidd9 (May 7, 2017)

Differential lock.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I believe this is the one you are referring to in my pic. It's just a round shaft with a flat spot on it were a bolt goes through the lever to stop the lever from pivoting on the shaft and turtle the shaft. Just a snug fit. But rust and grime over the years might have seized it on the shaft. Wd40, PB blaster or something of the sort should be applied dayly for a week or so and hopefully it will come off with a bit of prying. If it doesn't , a bit of heat may be needed. If you are wondering the shaft goes in and a fork is attached. The forke engages the spider gears to give you diff lock. Check out one of my previous post . There are pics that might help you for the internals


http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/1970-3400-industrial-crown-rivet-replacement-32896/


----------



## Rabidd9 (May 7, 2017)

Ya that's it. The (bolt) appears to be a pin and not a bolt. The head is manufactured round and not made for a wrench. So I can only assum this has to be driven out which will be difficult to do on the tractor. I am trying to replace mine and get it operational and wouldn't you know it the used parts place I bought the replacement from sent it to me on the shaft which I told them I didn't want.


----------

